# Critique before I go for my show rating and breed survey please.



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello all, just wondering if someone who knows more can critique my boy before I show him. He is slightly out of condition, needs to put muscle back on from winter and nursing school. He just turned three in April, and in these photos is 84.5lbs. He goes up to 87 during trial season but i keep him ribby. I will finish my IPO3 before I take him. His tail has a mind of its own so we need to go under a judge who is nice to working dogs if anyone would like to PM me with suggestions that would be wonderful. I am not looking to V rate, just get my KKl and be done with it! :blush: Thanks very much!





This is from last fall after his IPO2



Then this is last year when he turned 2



Now for some head shots. These are from the same day as the recent stacked pictures.. so current 











He really is the best natured dude. :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depending on the judge, you will want to put a little weight on him before you show him. He is too fit. It will also give him the appearence of having more substance. 

Flat whithers with a slight dip behind the whithers. OK topline, good position and length of croup. Good/very good angulation in front though the upper arm should be longer. Good feet and pasterns, good secondary sex characteristics, good color/pigment though I would like to see a darker eye. He will probably SG though a lot will depend on how he moves and that he has all his teeth.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks so much! I figured I would need to let him put on a little weight. He actually moves really well and we have gotten lots of positive reviews on that from "show" people. He does have all his teeth although one K-9 and one back molar have small chips from working. I was told that should not be an issue.

Thanks again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

He's completely gorgeous!! One of my favorite dogs :wub:

Good luck at the show (not that I think he needs it )!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Score for me, taking all but one or two of those pictures 

So long as the tail behaves, I think he will do just fine. He moves really well and I lik ehis front a lot. Fatten him up and you'll be all set.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

nice dog. how do you get him to stand like that? also where did you get him? I like the smaller shepherds.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not able to critique worth anything but he's a nice looking dog. Well built. Great coloration. His body "flows" together nicely. I think he'll do well.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! 

He isn't small. He is over 90 at winter weight (ribs not clearly visible) I would say he is the smaller side of large for a working shepherd. I got him from Schraderhaus in Washington state. He is trained to do a stand stay for IPO so it's really just placing his feet and standing in front of him with a ball to keep his focus.

Actually Alexis I think you took them all except the one of him laying down with Khaleesi!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

sorry. I only have my puppy bubbles to compare to. I think bubbles is small. I think yours is a good size.


----------

